# gonna scream , what is it??



## honor435 (Oct 11, 2009)

I found a bar of soap that i made a yr ago, love the smell, all i wrote in my notes, was b, sugar, not who the supplier was! I was using ng and bram back then and had started using peak, none of them have a straight b sugar, was it warm van sugar??? it sure doesnt smell like it though, SO sad. I may never know, longtime soapers, if i sent you a piece would you know, prob not. sigh.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 12, 2009)

Is b sugar Brown Sugar? Hopefully, something will come to you and you'll remember who you got it from.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 13, 2009)

Honor, I have some warm vanilla sugar soap that I made about a year ago. It smells lovely, but not "sugary", it's softer and sweeter and also kind of floral. Is that what you're descibing?


----------



## honor435 (Oct 13, 2009)

maybe, who is it by?


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 13, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 14, 2009)

Umm I got it from Big Tree Supplies, Karen there sources her FO"s from the US, I'll send her an email and ask her who she gets it from.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 14, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Did they maybe have a Brown Sugar FO in the past though I wonder ?
> 
> Don't suppose you keep your receipts or there's a way to view past orders on their website is there?
> 
> Sorry for your frustration  :?



That's what I'd do... look at your order history online.  Were the b and the sugar written separately?  You wrote it once one way and once the other...


----------



## honor435 (Oct 14, 2009)

my notes say b. sugar, i dont think i would have wrote it that way if it warm van sugar? wonder if i got it on clearance? i dont see many places selling brown sugar, oh well...


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2009)

Could it be brown sugar & fig from NG?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmmm? b sugar? Could the "b" stand for Brambleberry? :wink: 



> I was using ng and bram back then


----------



## honor435 (Oct 21, 2009)

brown sugar from wsp, yuck, thats not it!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 21, 2009)

Lonestar has or had brown sugar..


----------

